# python 2.7 verhält sich komisch [solved]

## tazinblack

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe hier bei python 2.7 ein komisches Verhalten:

Installiert sind die Versionen :

```
eselect python list

Available Python interpreters:

  [1]   python2.6 *

  [2]   python2.7

  [3]   python3.1
```

Wenn ich jetzt 2.7 auswähle :

```
eselect python set 2
```

macht er das auch :

```
eselect python list

Available Python interpreters:

  [1]   python2.6

  [2]   python2.7 *

  [3]   python3.1
```

Aber jetzt geht mein equery nicht mehr :

```
equery l python

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/bin/equery", line 35, in <module>

    from gentoolkit import equery, errors

ImportError: No module named gentoolkit

```

Irgendwie komisch! Version 3.1 scheint wiederum zu funktionieren.

Muss ich nach dem Umschalten auf eine andere Version erst den python-updater ausführen oder mach is was anderes falsch.

Hab bisher nicht so viel Erfahrung mit python.

----------

## firefly

hast du nachdem python 2.7 installiert wurde ein python-updater laufen lassen?

Denn die gentoolikit python module wurden bestimmt nicht für python 2.7 übersetzt.

Mittlerweile wird bei jedem paket, welche python module installiert diese module für jede python version übersetzt, welche sich zum zeitpunkt der installation des paketes auf dem system befinden.

----------

## tazinblack

Das kann ich jetzt nicht mehr sicher sagen, aber ich denke dass ich das seiner Zeit vielleicht wirklich vergessen habe.

Hilft es, wenn ich auf 2.7 umschalte und dann erst mal den python-updater laufen lasse?

----------

## franzf

 *tazinblack wrote:*   

> Hilft es, wenn ich auf 2.7 umschalte und dann erst mal den python-updater laufen lasse?

 

ja, sollte helfen. Kannst es ja einfach mal versuchen, mehr als Zeit zum Kompilieren wird es nicht kosten  :Wink: 

----------

## tazinblack

Danke, das hat geholfen!

Dann kann ich jetzt ja lospython *g*

----------

## Knieper

 *tazinblack wrote:*   

> Dann kann ich jetzt ja lospython *g*

 

Dann aber in der 3er-Version, nicht dass Du die Skripte später alle anpassen musst...

----------

